# IVF/2WW embryo implantation?



## siddiqah (Aug 23, 2005)

hello!

i am on day 3 of the  . on what day or during which days does the embryo implantation take place?
also, do the embryos continue to divide before implantation?
i had my et done on friday morning and everything was fine during the day. from 12.30 that night till 3.30 in the morning i violently vomited twice. do you think this had any effect on my embryos? also, about half an hour after my et, i was very upset and couldn't stop crying. could this have also had a negative effect on my embryos? I'm sorry if my questions sound silly, but i just don't want anything to go wrong and I'm worried that these 2 things may have had a negative effect. 

your help will be much appreciated!

siddiqah


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

As far as i am aware the embryos implant anything from day 5 onwards to day 10. Yes they continue to divide when they are put back and about day 5 they are at blastocyst stage then then hatch out and implant but some take a few days longer than others and some sadly dont implant at all. I wouldnt have thought being sick or getting upset would affect the embryos try and relax and enjoy the 2ww, hard i know xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

try this

www.visembryo.com/baby


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi there

Yes like what claire said it is day five after transfer that the embryo's will break out of the hard shell and try to implant. I am sure that the sickness and being upset won't have affected things at this stage. However it will be important to stay 'chilled' over the next few days, bad emotion will filter into your bloodstream which won't be great timing for the ickle embryo's trying to implant.

So don't worry no damage done, and its more than normal to be emotional and upset afterwards - just have calming thoughts only now!     xxx


----------

